# New purchase! (merged)



## Mitoda (Jun 19, 2019)

June 15th was that day for us!. We went to a presentation and my husband and I were all for it. Although I was skeptical my husband said yes. Due to his cancer we have been unable to give our kids the vacations that they deserve and this seemed like a great way to accomplish that. Before we said the full yes they were in front of us with champagne glasses. We went through the whole thing and left happy but me still skeptical. Sunday, although I had promised not to look for reviews online, I did and immediately felt sick to my stomach. There were many horror stories and eventually I found a website from an attorney that said we had time to undo what we did. After more search I found you!!!. I am very thankful. Tomorrow we will be sending in our letter. Although I am happy my husband thi is we should still keep it but he is signing it because it is what I want. We purchased 126,000 points and 174000 bonus for 2 years. Paying 390 a month including the monthly fee. $19,500. Please advise if we should cancel or if I should give in to what my husband wants. It sounds great for him and a friend has a Disney vacation club and she says is great. Everything in me says no but I also feel bad for his wishes. Financially it is not a smart thing in my eyes. Pl if we get a a timeshare through ebay with windham do we get to use the points to vacation anywhere where Wyndham has hotels like they said? Please help I am not completely sure as to why to do.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 19, 2019)

You should cancel. What you bought can be bought from another owner for a few hundred dollars. I don't have time to outline the whole deal, but others will. For starters, timeshare points DO NOT transfer into hotel stays. Good Luck!

Jim


----------



## bbodb1 (Jun 19, 2019)

I second Jim's advice above - rescind and buy (essentially) the same at resale for MUCH less.  
Am I reading your post correctly in that your purchase was (is) Disney Vacation Club?


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 19, 2019)

Rescind immediately.  (There are instructions in the paperwork they gave you - follow it to the letter.  Do not call them and talk to anybody, they will only try to talk you out of it, so they can save their sales commission.)  All you're doing by buying this $19,500 package is paying a salesman a big fat commission.

Here is what you need to tell your husband:  *There is nothing they sold you that you can't get on the resale market for pennies on the dollar.  126,000 Wyndham points is a very common thing, and it sells everyday on the resale market for a tiny fraction of what they sold you. * This link is to a page of eBay completed auctions.  Look at the sales price numbers:  https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...itleDesc=0&LH_TitleDesc=0&rt=nc&LH_Complete=1

As they say in this industry, "points are points."  Where you got them doesn't matter, nor does what you paid for them.  Whether you paid $19,500 or $5.00, it is the exact same points.  With Wyndham points, the maintenance fees you pay are for the underlying deeded resort.  But when you go to book something, you can spend your 126K points just like anybody else, no matter where you got them.  Do not pay more than necessary.  If your husband is ill, you can surely use that $19,495 extra dollars for something more important.

After you rescind, come back to Tug and read about how to buy properly on the resale market.  Nobody here has any reason to mislead you. We are helpful, friendly people, many of whom started in timesharing just like you - by going to a presentation.  The advantage you have is you can rescind while there is still time.  

Good luck!

Dave


----------



## Panina (Jun 19, 2019)

Mitoda said:


> June 15th was that day for us!. We went to a presentation and my husband and I were all for it. Although I was skeptical my husband said yes. Due to his cancer we have been unable to give our kids the vacations that they deserve and this seemed like a great way to accomplish that. Before we said the full yes they were in front of us with champagne glasses. We went through the whole thing and left happy but I was still skeptical. Sunday, although I had promised not to look for reviews online, I did and immediately felt sick to my stomach. There were many horror stories and eventually I found a website from an attorney that said we had time to undo what we did. After more search I found you!!!. I am very thankful. Tomorrow we will be sending in our letter. Although I am happy, my husband thinks we should still keep it but he is signing it because it is what I want. We purchased 126,000 points and 174000 bonus for 2 years. Paying 390 a month including the monthly fee. $19,500. Is this a good deal? Please advise if we should cancel or if I should give in to what my husband wants. It sounds great for him and a friend has a Disney vacation club and she says is great. Everything in me says no but I also feel bad for his wishes. Financially it is not a smart thing in my eyes. If we get a a timeshare through ebay with windham do we get to use the points to vacation anywhere where Wyndham has hotels like they said? Please help I am not completely sure as to why to do.


Hi, welcome to tug.

If Wyndham is what you purchased, recind and tell your husband he can still get what he wants but on resale for just a few hundred dollars.  Saving $19,500 will give him the same vacations.  Show him what the others have written.  As far as his friend owning DVC, that is a totally different system.  Make sure you both totally understand what you are buying, even resale.  There are many types of timeshares out there and you want to make sure you get what will work best for you.


----------



## Free2Roam (Jun 19, 2019)

Club Wyndham is a good program... I've been a member/owner for over 20 years now... initially purchasing from Wyndham, later adding resale contracts. By purchasing resale contracts, points can be obtained at a fraction of developer prices. 

There are benefits to buying directly, but they're not worth the cost difference. One 'benefit' is the ability to use points for Wyndham hotels, as you mentioned, but it's not a good value considering the cost of your points... personally, I've never done it.

If you're completely new to timeshares, you may benefit from renting initially. You may find that there's another program you like that's better suited for your travel needs.

At any rate, welcome to TUG and CONGRATULATIONS on finding it in time to rescind! Stick around...this is a fun and interesting bunch of timeshare lovers (mostly.)


----------



## Aurelius (Jun 19, 2019)

Run away! Rescind! Resale for a fraction of the cost if you love the system.


----------



## Mitoda (Jun 19, 2019)

Panina said:


> Hi, welcome to tug.
> 
> If Wyndham is what you purchased, recind and tell your husband he can still get what he wants but on resale for just a few hundred dollars.  Saving $19,500 will give him the same vacations.  Show him what the others have written.  As far as his friend owning DVC, that is a totally different system.  Make sure you both totally understand what you are buying, even resale.  There are many types of timeshares out there and you want to make sure you get what will work best for you.





DaveNW said:


> Rescind immediately.  (There are instructions in the paperwork they gave you - follow it to the letter.  Do not call them and talk to anybody, they will only try to talk you out of it, so they can save their sales commission.)  All you're doing by buying this $19,500 package is paying a salesman a big fat commission.
> 
> Here is what you need to tell your husband:  *There is nothing they sold you that you can't get on the resale market for pennies on the dollar.  126,000 Wyndham points is a very common thing, and it sells everyday on the resale market for a tiny fraction of what they sold you. * This link is to a page of eBay completed auctions.  Look at the sales price numbers:  https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=timeshare+126,000+wyndham+points&_sacat=0&LH_TitleDesc=0&LH_TitleDesc=0&rt=nc&LH_Complete=1
> 
> ...




Thank you so much. That is why I asked for advise. I know that we can do better. I am so confused with the whole system. I spoke to him today and he understand what I have told him after reading many posts here. I really do want to learn about it and be well informed before we purchase. I dont want to get into debt in the process of wanting to give our family great memories. I am sending the letter tomorrow first thing in the morning and take it from there. I am expecting the sales lady to call us to ask the why but I dont care. It is what it is. I am grateful for the advise.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 19, 2019)

126,000 is NOT a usable bundle of points. It will only give you 4-5 weekdays near (not AT) Disney, and less than a week in a QNE bedroom elsewhere. RESCIND TOMORROW. Time is of the essence! Save yourselves $10's of thou$and$! Don't let the bubbles in the champagne cloud your judgement.

Jim


----------



## sjsharkie (Jun 19, 2019)

Congrats on finding this site in time!  Rescind NOW, research resale, and then purchase for pennies on the dollar.  As others point out, you only have a set number of days to rescind.

Good luck!


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 19, 2019)

Mitoda said:


> Tomorrow we will be sending in our letter. Although I am happy my husband thi is we should still keep it but he is signing it because it is what I want. We purchased 126,000 points and 174000 bonus for 2 years. Paying 390 a month including the monthly fee. $19,500.
> 
> Everything in me says no but I also feel bad for his wishes. Financially it is not a smart thing in my eyes. Pl if we get a a timeshare through ebay with windham do we get to use the points to vacation anywhere where Wyndham has hotels like they said?


As in your other thread. Rescind. Follow the instructions that are in your contract.
Absent those instructions, Just write a simple letter stating that you want to cancel this contract. Both of you sign the letter and send it USPS Certified to the business office P. O. address in Las Vegas.
If timeshare continues to seem like something your family could benefit from, by all means, spend as much time on TUG as you need to be completely knowledgeable about it. Rent in different systems (Wyndham is a good product but there are other very good systems, too)
Tell your husband that after the pressure is off, and if it turns out to be the best for you, (it won't) the package you bought will ALWAYS be available.
As I said in the other thread, timeshare points DO NOT translate into hotel stays- or for that matter have much value when used for cruises airfare and car rentals regardless of what you were told.

Get your letter written, make a COPY of the signature page of the contract to send with it and be ready to head to the post office tomorrow.

Welcome to TUG- We're glad you found us in time to save THOU$AND$!

Jim


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 19, 2019)

congrats on finding TUG in time to save nearly 20 grand!


----------



## Grammarhero (Jun 20, 2019)

Mitoda said:


> June 15th was that day for us!. We went to a presentation and my husband and I were all for it. Although I was skeptical my husband said yes. Due to his cancer we have been unable to give our kids the vacations that they deserve and this seemed like a great way to accomplish that. Before we said the full yes they were in front of us with champagne glasses. We went through the whole thing and left happy but me still skeptical. Sunday, although I had promised not to look for reviews online, I did and immediately felt sick to my stomach. There were many horror stories and eventually I found a website from an attorney that said we had time to undo what we did. After more search I found you!!!. I am very thankful. Tomorrow we will be sending in our letter. Although I am happy my husband thi is we should still keep it but he is signing it because it is what I want. We purchased 126,000 points and 174000 bonus for 2 years. Paying 390 a month including the monthly fee. $19,500. Please advise if we should cancel or if I should give in to what my husband wants. It sounds great for him and a friend has a Disney vacation club and she says is great. Everything in me says no but I also feel bad for his wishes. Financially it is not a smart thing in my eyes. Pl if we get a a timeshare through ebay with windham do we get to use the points to vacation anywhere where Wyndham has hotels like they said? Please help I am not completely sure as to why to do.



126k points will cost at most $300 on resale market.  11 days ago, I bought a TS for $4.5k.  TUG advised me to rescind, which I did on day 2.  I just got my refund back.

Been doing a lot of TS research since.  I got offered the SAME TS I rescinded for $1 resale.  I recently purchased a $1 resale TS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grammarhero (Jun 20, 2019)

Mitoda said:


> June 15th was that day for us!. We went to a presentation and my husband and I were all for it. Although I was skeptical my husband said yes. Due to his cancer we have been unable to give our kids the vacations that they deserve and this seemed like a great way to accomplish that. Before we said the full yes they were in front of us with champagne glasses. We went through the whole thing and left happy but me still skeptical. Sunday, although I had promised not to look for reviews online, I did and immediately felt sick to my stomach. There were many horror stories and eventually I found a website from an attorney that said we had time to undo what we did. After more search I found you!!!. I am very thankful. Tomorrow we will be sending in our letter. Although I am happy my husband thi is we should still keep it but he is signing it because it is what I want. We purchased 126,000 points and 174000 bonus for 2 years. Paying 390 a month including the monthly fee. $19,500. Please advise if we should cancel or if I should give in to what my husband wants. It sounds great for him and a friend has a Disney vacation club and she says is great. Everything in me says no but I also feel bad for his wishes. Financially it is not a smart thing in my eyes. Pl if we get a a timeshare through ebay with windham do we get to use the points to vacation anywhere where Wyndham has hotels like they said? Please help I am not completely sure as to why to do.



If you are wondering why the TS is supposedly nice to you, he’s getting a 6 percent commission, or $1,170 off you $19,500.

If time is short as you caretake for both your hubby and children (God bless you!), TUG offers personal, expert help for $50.  I do NOT benefit.  But I do guarantee that you can get 126k annual Wyndham pts for at most $1,000 TOTAL ($300 resale price, $300 closing costs and recording fees  and postage from LT Transfers, $300 Wyndham transfer fees, $50 TUG personal Expert assistance).

What can you do for other $18,500? Put into your children’s education or weddings, IN ADDITION to Wyndham vacations bought resale.

What does the TS salesman have to gain? $1,170.  What does Wyndham have to gain?  $18,300 after salesman’s commission.  What does TUG have to gain?  At most $50 if you are short on time and buy TUG’s premium feature.

Best of luck to you.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RX8 (Jun 20, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> TUG offers personal help for $50.



?  Do you mean $15 to join TUG?


----------



## Grammarhero (Jun 20, 2019)

RX8 said:


> ?  Do you mean $15 to join TUG?



I think TUGBrian has a premium service whereas a TUG staff will give Expert TS advice and help.  I thought about it, since it’s only $35 more and includes the $15 TUG membership.

https://saas.shopsite.com/tug2/tugsecurepayment.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RX8 (Jun 20, 2019)

Thanks, learned something new.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jun 20, 2019)

RX8 said:


> Thanks, learned something new.



I learned a lot from TUG the past 11 days since stupidly buying, but smartly rescinding my $4.5k TS purchase.  I probably spent about 33 hours reading TUG and soaking up TS knowledge.  I feel I barely scratched the surface of TS knowledge.

I just bought a $1 resale contract in closing stage and using LT transfers!  I’m so excited!  

What will I do with $4.5k savings?  Toward my child’s education at a Public college or university.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RX8 (Jun 20, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> I learned a lot from TUG the past 11 days since stupidly buying, but smartly rescinding my $4.5k TS purchase.  I probably spent about 33 hours reading TUG and soaking up TS knowledge.  I feel I barely scratched the surface of TS knowledge.
> 
> I just bought a $1 resale contract in closing stage and using LT transfers!  I’m so excited!
> 
> ...



Congrats on your purchase. I might have negotiated down to 50 cents but that’s just me 

Knowledge is power when it comes to buying timeshares. In fact it is power for all things timeshare because those that understand the ins and outs consistently get the best floating weeks and best trades.  The owners who say that timesharing is a scam because they can’t book anything never took the time to learn how to maximize their ownership.


----------



## silentg (Jun 20, 2019)

Look at  Marketplace on TUG, not eBay, we help each other on buying selling and renting.
I’m not knocking eBay but I trust TUG more.
Silentg


----------



## RX8 (Jun 20, 2019)

Moderator, can you merge these two identical posts?


----------



## Gypsy65 (Jun 20, 2019)

RX8 said:


> Congrats on your purchase. I might have negotiated down to 50 cents but that’s just me
> 
> Knowledge is power when it comes to buying timeshares. In fact it is power for all things timeshare because those that understand the ins and outs consistently get the best floating weeks and best trades.  The owners who say that timesharing is a scam because they can’t book anything never took the time to learn how to maximize their ownership.



I have purchased and sold many items in my life but I doubt he could have negotiated a 50% drop in price. Maybe. But this isn’t Mike and Frank from American Pickers 

A little more realistically would be a 10-25% cut


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 20, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> I think TUGBrian has a premium service whereas a TUG staff will give Expert TS advice and help.  I thought about it, since it’s only $35 more and includes the $15 TUG membership.
> 
> https://saas.shopsite.com/tug2/tugsecurepayment.html
> 
> ...




@TUGBrian is this true? I’ve never heard of expert paid help being offered by Tug. ?

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 20, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> @TUGBrian is this true? I’ve never heard of expert paid help being offered by Tug. ?


Jeez! And all along I've been dispensing my 'Expert' advice free. Gratis. Por nada. Maybe that's what it's worth, but still. . . .


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 20, 2019)

we do offer a personal assistance package now for members who wish for a bit more hand holding yes.

there is nothing provided in the assistance on top of what could be gleaned by reading articles or the forums (its even mentioned there in the description)...but we get regular requests to have someone to personally speak to to point them in the right direction vs having to find everything on their own.


----------



## Mitoda (Jun 20, 2019)

Hello, 
I am glad to say that we sent the letters to the 2 different addresses founf on my contract this morning. Although my husband was not fully convinced that this was a good idea I am happy that we got it done. I have a lot to learn. With Wyndham, and according to them, we could book anywhere they have hotels and use the points. We had the RCI which allowed us to book weeks at a fraction of the cost. Do we get that if we buy resale?


----------



## Panina (Jun 20, 2019)

TUGBrian said:


> we do offer a personal assistance package now for members who wish for a bit more hand holding yes.
> 
> there is nothing provided in the assistance on top of what could be gleaned by reading articles or the forums (its even mentioned there in the description)...but we get regular requests to have someone to personally speak to to point them in the right direction vs having to find everything on their own.


I can understand why new(er) people would use this service.  Quicker way to get their questions answered and more assurance  in their mind that they got the correct answer.


----------



## Free2Roam (Jun 20, 2019)

Mitoda said:


> Hello,
> I am glad to say that we sent the letters to the 2 different addresses founf on my contract this morning. Although my husband was not fully convinced that this was a good idea I am happy that we got it done. I have a lot to learn. With Wyndham, and according to them, we could book anywhere they have hotels and use the points. We had the RCI which allowed us to book weeks at a fraction of the cost. Do we get that if we buy resale?


Yes you'll still get an RCI account if you buy resale. And, if - after you learn all you need to know - your husband still wants to purchase from Wyndham, they will still take your money.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jun 20, 2019)

Mitoda said:


> Hello,
> I am glad to say that we sent the letters to the 2 different addresses founf on my contract this morning. Although my husband was not fully convinced that this was a good idea I am happy that we got it done. I have a lot to learn. With Wyndham, and according to them, we could book anywhere they have hotels and use the points. We had the RCI which allowed us to book weeks at a fraction of the cost. Do we get that if we buy resale?



You did the best thing for you, your hubby, your family, and your children.  Dave Ramsey says, "Financial responsibility is when the wiser spouse stands up to the forceful spouse."  You are the wiser spouse.  It's your responsibility to defend your family financially.  Although your hubby has cancer, his actions is not ensuring his family's financial security.

With Wyndham, you could theoretically book anywhere.  However, 126k points wouldn't give you a lot.  That would have been enough for three (3) weekdays in SF, for example.

Wyndham gave you a free extra vacation RCI week, but the annual redemption fee is $200, and you'd only get a 1 BR, 1BA fitting six (6) people at non-popular places during winter, fall, or spring.  You can get the exact same deal for $400 at: http://pgs.rci.com/landing/InsideRCI/extravacations/indexthankyou.html.

TUG had a discussion about said extra vacation RCI week at: https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/extra-vacation-week-rci-certificate.283749/.

 Your rescinded Wyndham TS could theoretically save you $200/year, but that is not worth $19,500.

What state you live?  That would help us give you the best advice on TS.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 20, 2019)

Mitoda said:


> I have a lot to learn. With Wyndham, and according to them, we could book anywhere they have hotels and use the points. We had the RCI which allowed us to book weeks at a fraction of the cost. Do we get that if we buy resale?


Though Wyndham actually owns RCI, almost all TSs associate themselves with either RCI or another exchange company called Interval International. (II around here). The only thing 'magical with the relationship of RCI & Wyndham is that the RCI membership's dues are automatically deducted from the monthly Wyndham dues. If you own with a different system, you have to pay for the RCI (or II) membership separately. 

Both of the exchange companies have low cost 'getaways' or Last Calls. Don't get too excited over them. While occasionally you'll find a treasure, they're (mostly) off season, 2nd (or 3rd) tier timeshares. Think ski resorts in mud season, or beach resorts in winter. Beautiful views of parking lots and dumpsters and rooms beside the elevators or during construction- or in need of it. 

Congratulations on the rescission! We'd suggest that you try different systems- look in the TUG Last Minute Rentals forum- they are a maximum of $800 for 7 nights- which is likely less than the underlying maintenance fees, and will give your family a taste of different systems.  Today, MFs have crept up to the point that timeshare is less of a bargain than they used to be due to automatic annual increases built into MFs. So don't be in a hurry to buy. As you said, you have a lot to learn, and TUG is a great place to learn about timeshare. It won't take long and you'll feel like part of the family.

Jim


----------



## Mitoda (Jun 20, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> You did the best thing for you, your hubby, your family, and your children.  Dave Ramsey says, "Financial responsibility is when the wiser spouse stands up to the forceful spouse."  You are the wiser spouse.  It's your responsibility to defend your family financially.  Although your hubby has cancer, his actions is not ensuring his family's financial security.
> 
> With Wyndham, you could theoretically book anywhere.  However, 126k points wouldn't give you a lot.  That would have been enough for three (3) weekdays in SF, for example.
> 
> ...




I live in Florida


----------



## Grammarhero (Jun 20, 2019)

Mitoda said:


> I live in Florida



Don’t buy this.  Just an example of how you get great resale deals. $800 for 154k points or one week every year at Bonnet Creek.  Rent from Last Minute Rentals first, and then decide if TS is right for you.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grammarhero (Jun 20, 2019)

Mitoda said:


> I live in Florida



Don’t take this.  Just an example of how you get great resale deals. $0 for 210k points or one week at Bonnet Creek every other year.  Rent from Last Minute Rentals first, and then decide if TS is right for you.

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grammarhero (Jun 20, 2019)

you get more points (154k pts) from a $800 TUG every year (EY) resale than a $19,500 EY Wyndham purchase (126k pts).  You even get more points (210k points) from a $0 TUG Every Other Year Even (EOYE) resale than the $19,500 EY Wyndham purchase (126k pts).  Can you now see why we advised you to rescind?  God bless you for taking care of your husband and kids.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnnaS (Jun 20, 2019)

RX8 said:


> Thanks, learned something new.



Me too!


----------



## Mitoda (Jun 20, 2019)

I have to say that finally today we sent the letter. I have been obsessed with TUG since I discovered. It. I am thinking of renting, as suggested by someone, and then decide after understand it this better so we can make an educated purchase. I rather my husband be disappointed now that going crazy later. Thank you all for your help. Now we wait tk hear from Wyndham and the person who sold to us. I know she will call us.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jun 20, 2019)

Mitoda said:


> I have to say that finally today we sent the letter. I have been obsessed with TUG since I discovered. It. I am thinking of renting, as suggested by someone, and then decide after understand it this better so we can make an educated purchase. I rather my husband be disappointed now that going crazy later. Thank you all for your help. Now we wait tk hear from Wyndham and the person who sold to us. I know she will call us.



You indeed saved your husband from going crazy later.  You are a good wife and mom.

You don’t have to answer her call.  Nothing in the TS contract obligates you to talk to her.  Just hang up.  She isn’t your friend.  She’s getting a $1,170 commission from your $19,500.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPNY (Jun 26, 2019)

Mitoda said:


> June 15th was that day for us!. We went to a presentation and my husband and I were all for it. Although I was skeptical my husband said yes. Due to his cancer we have been unable to give our kids the vacations that they deserve and this seemed like a great way to accomplish that. Before we said the full yes they were in front of us with champagne glasses. We went through the whole thing and left happy but me still skeptical. Sunday, although I had promised not to look for reviews online, I did and immediately felt sick to my stomach. There were many horror stories and eventually I found a website from an attorney that said we had time to undo what we did. After more search I found you!!!. I am very thankful. Tomorrow we will be sending in our letter. Although I am happy my husband thi is we should still keep it but he is signing it because it is what I want. We purchased 126,000 points and 174000 bonus for 2 years. Paying 390 a month including the monthly fee. $19,500. Please advise if we should cancel or if I should give in to what my husband wants. It sounds great for him and a friend has a Disney vacation club and she says is great. Everything in me says no but I also feel bad for his wishes. Financially it is not a smart thing in my eyes. Pl if we get a a timeshare through ebay with windham do we get to use the points to vacation anywhere where Wyndham has hotels like they said? Please help I am not completely sure as to why to do.




CANCEL!! People who own DVC love it. I own Vistana and am picking up another on the resale market. Every other year. Purchased first through developer. Big mistake


----------



## LannyPC (Jun 26, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> She isn’t your friend.  She’s getting a $1,170 commission from your $19,500.



Not after the rescission she won't be.


----------



## Mitoda (Jul 2, 2019)

We sent a letter to each of the addresses provided in the contract. They were certified and we already confirmed that they received them. How long does it take for us to get something from them? Should I call them to make sure everything is in order?


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 2, 2019)

Mitoda said:


> We sent a letter to each of the addresses provided in the contract. They were certified and we already confirmed that they received them. How long does it take for us to get something from them? Should I call them to make sure everything is in order?



Don’t call anyone. Your confirmed receipt is enough. You’ll be notified when your deposit is refunded.

Dave


----------



## Mitoda (Jul 2, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Don’t call anyone. Your confirmed receipt is enough. You’ll be notified when your deposit is refunded.
> 
> Dave




Perfect. Thank you! Now as life has a way we had a medical situation and my husband is grateful we cancelled. Grateful for all the advise.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 2, 2019)

Wishing you the best.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 2, 2019)

Mitoda said:


> Perfect. Thank you! Now as life has a way we had a medical situation and my husband is grateful we cancelled. Grateful for all the advise.



You, and everyone on TUG, knew this might happen. You are a great wife and make the wise decisions, no matter how tough. If you want to spend a week somewhere, TUG Last Minute Rentals have great deals ($115/night or $800/week, sometimes for 2BR, 2BA, up to 6 people).
Best,


----------

